# Cardboard and duct tape samurai armor



## Abunai (Jan 28, 2008)

Very good job!
I'll bet that template would translate well to L-200 foam and would result in a very durable costume.


----------



## Winter's Asylum (Apr 1, 2014)

That came out looking spectacular. Wouldn't even have guessed you used cardboard and duct tape.


----------



## Juliet Taylor (Oct 6, 2013)

Amazing result!


----------



## john12 (Mar 31, 2014)

Such a great effort....love each and every thing about your costume..


----------



## Dulcet Jones (Jun 27, 2013)

Nice work! Your boy looks like he's getting right into it already.


----------



## kevin242 (Aug 30, 2005)

Some new additions, spear, flag and gauntlets!


----------



## Laurie S. (Dec 4, 2007)

Fantastic job, Dad!!


----------



## kevin242 (Aug 30, 2005)

We've finally finished the armor after lots of modifications and additions, boy has been working on his routine and overall the effect is pretty convincing for duct tape, cardboard and shoelaces... I'll post some more shots as I get them.

BANZAII!


----------



## xxScorpion64xx (Oct 15, 2011)

Kev, the current version of the costume is so awesome, it was fun to keep up with the evolution, congrats, your boy is ready for some cosplay


----------



## kevin242 (Aug 30, 2005)

My kids were a big hit at the faire, he wins the kids' costume contest!


----------



## kevin242 (Aug 30, 2005)

My kids were a big hit at the faire, he wins the kids' costume contest!


----------

